# Caviar good tipping regardless of cancellations.



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Been getting great tips for big orders delivering for caviar. Today attempted to complete one order for $90.23 ($14.99 base + $74.74 tips) but diner cancelled 5 mins after I accepted it. Its traditional that Caviar pays their courier the full payout amount however I was pleasantly surprised to know find out that within 2 hours I was given the $74.74 tips aswell Cant complain at all!!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

So, what was the actual tip you got?


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> So, what was the actual tip you got?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Awesome! Was that for some Russian dudes? I hear they like their caviar a lot, and they are all rich and generous if they can afford it.


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

I thought Caviar was supposed to cater to more upscale restaurants (area specific). Like if someone wanted delivery from the Capital Grille then they would use Caviar to get it. However, when I went online to check out what restaurants they offered on their platform, it seemed like a lot of the same stuff I see on UberEATS or GrubHub. What's their angle?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

45 orders, I hate to ask what's the wait time going to be, but I guess for $70+ tip, you'll be happy to wait 1 hour for the food.

I get 30 orders before from Taco Bell, it's usually 3 tacos and 27 package of sauce.


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> I get 30 orders before from Taco Bell, it's usually 3 tacos and 27 package of sauce.


YEEESSSSSSS ... always with the sauce.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

blondebaedc said:


> it seemed like a lot of the same stuff I see on UberEATS or GrubHub. What's their angle?


Thanks for the warning since I also thought they were for upscale restaurants.

I guess their angle is they're trying to get a piece of the pie. Food gigs are huge because people want delivery besides the typical pizza or Chinese. That's why there are so many apps.


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Thanks for the warning since I also thought they were for upscale restaurants.
> 
> I guess their angle is they're trying to get a piece of the pie. Food gigs are huge because people want delivery besides the typical pizza or Chinese. That's why there are so many apps.


Right ... I just looked again to make sure I wasn't making up stories and yup, same places as the other apps. Definitely not "upscale" anything, but no McDonald's or Taco Bell. There are only 2 restaurants listed in their "only available on Caviar" section, a ramen place and a burger bar. I changed my delivery address to one in downtown DC (vs. where I live in Arlington) and still nothing that screams "upscale". Maybe they're still working out deals with other restaurants. Although, I'm sure a lot of the fine dining establishments around here would balk at the thought of signing up for a delivery service. They want you to spend your $500 on the "experience" -- plus, it would put career waiters out of business, probably.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

blondebaedc said:


> Although, I'm sure a lot of the fine dining establishments around here would balk at the thought of signing up for a delivery service. They want you to spend your $500 on the "experience" -- plus, it would put career waiters out of business, probably.


And they don't want their fancy food to arrive cold or soggy.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

blondebaedc said:


> Right ... I just looked again to make sure I wasn't making up stories and yup, same places as the other apps. Definitely not "upscale" anything, but no McDonald's or Taco Bell. There are only 2 restaurants listed in their "only available on Caviar" section, a ramen place and a burger bar. I changed my delivery address to one in downtown DC (vs. where I live in Arlington) and still nothing that screams "upscale". Maybe they're still working out deals with other restaurants. Although, I'm sure a lot of the fine dining establishments around here would balk at the thought of signing up for a delivery service. They want you to spend your $500 on the "experience" -- plus, it would put career waiters out of business, probably.


Yea well ...Makes sense for the restaurant to do business with more than one platform for obvious reasons. The fact is that they do use upscale restaurants like "Tamarine", I never said they wouldn't be available with other platforms aswell. I also said (from my experiences) you get alot of wealthy diners that tip and they do.



amazinghl said:


> 45 orders, I hate to ask what's the wait time going to be, but I guess for $70+ tip, you'll be happy to wait 1 hour for the food.
> 
> I get 30 orders before from Taco Bell, it's usually 3 tacos and 27 package of sauce.


Hahaha "27 packets of hotsauce"...95% of the time everything is already done before the pickup time given, especially if it's a pre-order. Honestly my longest wait was 4 hours at Paxti Pizza (Palo alto) and that was an order with only 4 items.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Qbobo said:


> Honestly my longest wait was 4 hours at Paxti Pizza (Palo alto) and that was an order with only 4 items.


How much was that tip?


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

Qbobo said:


> my longest wait was 4 hours at Paxti Pizza (Palo alto) and that was an order with only 4 items.


Did you actually wait 4 hours or did you leave and then come back?? What were they making that took 4 hours??


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Caviar has been shooting out those $6 and $8 orders lately with zero tip. I've been passing on their orders.


----------

